# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  KOI's & Jakarta Koi Centre: Kujaku Ikarashi Keeping Contest 2017

## KC-Bersama

*KOI's & Jakarta Koi Centre Kujaku Ikarashi Keeping Contest 2017


**TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
Meningkatkan kemampuan _keeping_ melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi. 

*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi selama periode 10 bulan. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan  Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan   ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan _keeping technique_ (_feeding regime_, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama *10 bulan*, sejak 1 Mei 2017 - 28 Febuary 2018.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara  menyediakan 15 ekor Kujaku Ikarashi yang diimport 2 minggu lalu oleh *Jakarta Koi Centre*, dan dipilih oleh beberapa senior KOI's (*Frostbitez* dan kawan2) untuk di KC kan.


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN*
*1. Harga 1 (satu) ekor  ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal, sbb :*

*- Tosai : Rp. 1.500.000,-
*dengan kelipatan *Rp. 100.000.*

*Aturan Lelang :*
Waktu Lelang dimulai pada tanggal 21 April 2017 ( Waktu Server KOI's )  dan *berakhir pada tanggal 1 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05* waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang   untuk semua ikan *diperpanjang 5 menit* dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk   seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst. 

*2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomer ikan serta rupiah, Koi pilihannya

3. Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya Tanggal 4 Mei 2017
*
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2. 
*
4. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening:*
BCA Cabang Plaza SentralA/C No. 4411012837A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko 


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*

Ikan berada di Cibitung - Bekasi.Pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh Cahya Abudin ( Yaya ) dengan *biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang*.bisa konfirmasi pengiriman ke : *Yaya : 0812 8643 9503
* 
*

PENJURIAN

*
*Waktu:* Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini *paling telat pada 7 Maret 2018 - 23.59 WSK* atau akan* diskualifikasi*, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 15 Maret 2018 *JURI:* Pak Sugi J.K.C dan 2 Juri Dari KOI's 


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN
*Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).


*HADIAH*
*Juara akan mendapatkan :*

Juara 1 : 10% dari total OmsetJuara 2 : 3% dari total OmsetJuara 3 : 2% dari total Omset 


*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan  sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya


*VIDEO
*




*FOTO IKAN*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





Silahkan dibid:

*No Ikan*
*Highest bid*
*Bidder*

1
Rp. 1.500.000
............

2
Rp. 1.500.000
............

3
Rp. 1.500.000
............

4
Rp. 1.500.000
............

5
Rp. 1.500.000
............

6
Rp. 1.500.000
............

7
Rp. 1.500.000
............

8
Rp. 1.500.000
............

9
Rp. 1.500.000
............

10
Rp. 1.500.000
............

11
Rp. 1.500.000
............

12
Rp. 1.500.000
............

13
Rp. 1.500.000
............

14
Rp. 1.500.000
............

15
Rp. 1.500.000
............

----------


## KC-Bersama

_Reserved untuk update pemenang di kolom ini._

----------


## mikaelsebastian

ob no 6 pertamaxxxx

----------


## LDJ

here we go again

coblos no 3 = 1.500.000

----------


## Tiny

14     1.6 jt

----------


## Tiny

Sori salah tulis... No 12    1.6 jt

----------


## asnanto

Wkwkwkwkwk......

----------


## tjokferry

Wkwkwkwkwk......

----------


## asnanto

> here we go again
> 
> coblos no 3 = 1.500.000


Ah.....sok tau.....

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Rame neeeh... stanby ditikungan aja deh....

----------


## GRiffiN

> Sori salah tulis... No 12    1.6 jt


Buat saya yah OB no 14 1.5jt

----------


## KC-Bersama

Update sementara:

*No Ikan*
*Highest bid*
*Bidder*

1
Rp. 1.500.000
............

2
Rp. 1.500.000
............

3
Rp. 1.500.000
LDJ

4
Rp. 1.500.000
............

5
Rp. 1.500.000
............

6
Rp. 1.500.000
mikaelsebastian

7
Rp. 1.500.000
............

8
Rp. 1.500.000
............

9
Rp. 1.500.000
............

10
Rp. 1.500.000
............

11
Rp. 1.500.000
............

12
Rp. 1.600.000
Tiny

13
Rp. 1.500.000
............

14
Rp. 1.500.000
GRiffiN

15
Rp. 1.500.000
............

----------


## asnanto

> Rame neeeh... stanby ditikungan aja deh....


Sama capt......mending duduk diam aja sambil lihat situasi......hehehe

----------


## hero

No.10 : OB

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Update sementara:
> 
> *No Ikan*
> *Highest bid*
> *Bidder*
> 
> 1
> Rp. 1.500.000
> ............
> ...


Hahahaha.... bukan NL semua kalo ini Om Asnato

----------


## frostbitez

ikut 1 deh no 4. ob

----------


## Gunche

No 2 OB ya Om Mod

----------


## david_pupu

mantau wkwkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## KC-Bersama

Update sementara:

*No Ikan*
*Highest bid*
*Bidder*

1
Rp. 1.500.000
............

2
Rp. 1.500.000
Gunche

3
Rp. 1.500.000
LDJ

4
Rp. 1.500.000
frostbitez

5
Rp. 1.500.000
............

6
Rp. 1.500.000
mikaelsebastian

7
Rp. 1.500.000
............

8
Rp. 1.500.000
............

9
Rp. 1.500.000
............

10
Rp. 1.500.000
hero

11
Rp. 1.500.000
............

12
Rp. 1.600.000
Tiny

13
Rp. 1.500.000
............

14
Rp. 1.500.000
GRiffiN

15
Rp. 1.500.000
............

----------


## gizza

Pantauu target hehehe

----------


## Rfaerus

no 12. 1.7jt

----------


## Dreol

No. 10 > 1.6jt

----------


## KC-Bersama

Update sementara:

*No Ikan*
*Highest bid*
*Bidder*

1
Rp. 1.500.000
............

2
Rp. 1.500.000
Gunche

3
Rp. 1.500.000
LDJ

4
Rp. 1.500.000
frostbitez

5
Rp. 1.500.000
............

6
Rp. 1.500.000
mikaelsebastian

7
Rp. 1.500.000
............

8
Rp. 1.500.000
............

9
Rp. 1.500.000
............

10
Rp. 1.600.000
Droel

11
Rp. 1.500.000
............

12
Rp. 1.700.000
Rfaerus

13
Rp. 1.500.000
............

14
Rp. 1.500.000
GRiffiN

15
Rp. 1.500.000
............

----------


## fkokr3112

No 15 - 1,5jt

----------


## KC-Bersama

Update sementara:

*No Ikan*
*Highest bid*
*Bidder*

1
Rp. 1.500.000
............

2
Rp. 1.500.000
Gunche

3
Rp. 1.500.000
LDJ

4
Rp. 1.500.000
frostbitez

5
Rp. 1.500.000
............

6
Rp. 1.500.000
mikaelsebastian

7
Rp. 1.500.000
............

8
Rp. 1.500.000
............

9
Rp. 1.500.000
............

10
Rp. 1.600.000
Droel

11
Rp. 1.500.000
............

12
Rp. 1.700.000
Rfaerus

13
Rp. 1.500.000
............

14
Rp. 1.500.000
GRiffiN

15
Rp. 1.500.000
fkokr3112

----------


## Slametkurniawan

no. 6 Rp 1.7 juta

----------


## hero

No.12: 1,8 jt

----------


## Rfaerus

no.3 1.6 jt

----------


## pieth

11 ob deh..

----------


## mikaelsebastian

up up....nunggu di pengkolan

----------


## asnanto

No.3....1.7
No.12....1.9

----------


## Rfaerus

No.14 1.6jt
No3. 1.8jt

----------


## Rfaerus

No.12  2jt

----------


## Rfaerus

No.6 1.8 jt
No. 10 1.7 jt

----------


## asnanto

No.3.....1.9

----------


## Slametkurniawan

no. 6 Rp 1,9 juta

----------


## hxsutanto

#12 Rp 2,100,000

----------


## KC-Bersama

Update sementara:

*No Ikan*
*Highest bid*
*Bidder*

1
Rp. 1.500.000
............

2
Rp. 1.500.000
Gunche

3
Rp. 1.900.000
asnanto

4
Rp. 1.500.000
frostbitez

5
Rp. 1.500.000
............

6
Rp. 1.900.000
asnanto

7
Rp. 1.500.000
............

8
Rp. 1.500.000
............

9
Rp. 1.500.000
............

10
Rp. 1.700.000
Rfaerus

11
Rp. 1.500.000
pieth

12
Rp. 2.100.000
hxsutanto

13
Rp. 1.500.000
............

14
Rp. 1.600.000
Rfaerus

15
Rp. 1.500.000
fkokr3112

----------


## f4is4l

No. 3 : 2jt

----------


## Tiny

No 14   1.8 jt

----------


## KC-Bersama

> Waktu Lelang dimulai pada tanggal 21 April 2017 ( Waktu Server KOI's )  dan *berakhir pada tanggal 1 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05* waktu Server KOI's.


SIsa 1 jam lagi yah.

----------


## frostbitez

mantau dipengkolan :P

----------


## KC-Bersama

Update sementara:

*No Ikan*
*Highest bid*
*Bidder*

1
Rp. 1.500.000
............

2
Rp. 1.500.000
Gunche

3
Rp. 2.000.000
f4is4l

4
Rp. 1.500.000
frostbitez

5
Rp. 1.500.000
............

6
Rp. 1.900.000
asnanto

7
Rp. 1.500.000
............

8
Rp. 1.500.000
............

9
Rp. 1.500.000
............

10
Rp. 1.700.000
Rfaerus

11
Rp. 1.500.000
pieth

12
Rp. 2.100.000
hxsutanto

13
Rp. 1.500.000
............

14
Rp. 1.800.000
Tiny

15
Rp. 1.500.000
fkokr3112

----------


## Rfaerus

No 1. 1.5jt

----------


## Rfaerus

no 14.1.9jt

----------


## KC-Bersama

Update sementara:

*No Ikan*
*Highest bid*
*Bidder*

1
Rp. 1.500.000
Rfaerus

2
Rp. 1.500.000
Gunche

3
Rp. 2.000.000
f4is4l

4
Rp. 1.500.000
frostbitez

5
Rp. 1.500.000
............

6
Rp. 1.900.000
asnanto

7
Rp. 1.500.000
............

8
Rp. 1.500.000
............

9
Rp. 1.500.000
............

10
Rp. 1.700.000
Rfaerus

11
Rp. 1.500.000
pieth

12
Rp. 2.100.000
hxsutanto

13
Rp. 1.500.000
............

14
Rp. 1.900.000
Rfaerus

15
Rp. 1.500.000
fkokr3112

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 10    1.8 jt

----------


## david_pupu

13 open bid

----------


## KC-Bersama

Update sementara:

*No Ikan*
*Highest bid*
*Bidder*

1
Rp. 1.500.000
Rfaerus

2
Rp. 1.500.000
Gunche

3
Rp. 2.000.000
f4is4l

4
Rp. 1.500.000
frostbitez

5
Rp. 1.500.000
............

6
Rp. 1.900.000
asnanto

7
Rp. 1.500.000
............

8
Rp. 1.500.000
............

9
Rp. 1.500.000
............

10
Rp. 1.800.000
Dony Lesmana

11
Rp. 1.500.000
pieth

12
Rp. 2.100.000
hxsutanto

13
Rp. 1.500.000
david_pupu

14
Rp. 1.900.000
Rfaerus

15
Rp. 1.500.000
fkokr3112

----------


## Bayuadhi737

No. 10 , 2jt

----------


## GRiffiN

14                   @2jt

----------


## KC-Bersama

Update sementara:

*No Ikan*
*Highest bid*
*Bidder*

1
Rp. 1.500.000
Rfaerus

2
Rp. 1.500.000
Gunche

3
Rp. 2.000.000
f4is4l

4
Rp. 1.500.000
frostbitez

5
Rp. 1.500.000
............

6
Rp. 1.900.000
asnanto

7
Rp. 1.500.000
............

8
Rp. 1.500.000
............

9
Rp. 1.500.000
............

10
Rp. 2.000.000
Bayuadhi737

11
Rp. 1.500.000
pieth

12
Rp. 2.100.000
hxsutanto

13
Rp. 1.500.000
david_pupu

14
Rp. 2.000.000
GRiffiN

15
Rp. 1.500.000
fkokr3112




*Ending 8.10 Waktu KOI-s*

----------


## f4is4l

No. 15 : 1.6

----------


## KC-Bersama

Update sementara:

*No Ikan*
*Highest bid*
*Bidder*

1
Rp. 1.500.000
Rfaerus

2
Rp. 1.500.000
Gunche

3
Rp. 2.000.000
f4is4l

4
Rp. 1.500.000
frostbitez

5
Rp. 1.500.000
............

6
Rp. 1.900.000
asnanto

7
Rp. 1.500.000
............

8
Rp. 1.500.000
............

9
Rp. 1.500.000
............

10
Rp. 2.000.000
Bayuadhi737

11
Rp. 1.500.000
pieth

12
Rp. 2.100.000
hxsutanto

13
Rp. 1.500.000
david_pupu

14
Rp. 2.000.000
GRiffiN

15
Rp. 1.600.000
f4is4l




*Ending 8.15 Waktu KOI-s*

----------


## pieth

12. 2,2jt .....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 4    1.6 jt

----------


## GRiffiN

Update sementara:

*No Ikan*
*Highest bid*
*Bidder*

1
Rp. 1.500.000
Rfaerus

2
Rp. 1.500.000
Gunche

3
Rp. 2.000.000
f4is4l

4
Rp. 1.600.000
Dony Lesmana

5
Rp. 1.500.000
............

6
Rp. 1.900.000
asnanto

7
Rp. 1.500.000
............

8
Rp. 1.500.000
............

9
Rp. 1.500.000
............

10
Rp. 2.000.000
Bayuadhi737

11
Rp. 1.500.000
pieth

12
Rp. 2.200.000
pieth

13
Rp. 1.500.000
david_pupu

14
Rp. 2.000.000
GRiffiN

15
Rp. 1.600.000
f4is4l




*Ending 8.20 Waktu KOI-s*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

endinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg  gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg

----------


## Dony Lesmana

selesaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Slametkurniawan

no 6 Rp 2 juta

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> no 6 Rp 2 juta



telatommmm

----------


## Rfaerus

no 3. 2.1 jt

----------


## frostbitez

No 9 ob yah

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Selesaiiiiiiiiii ......... Rekap mana Rekap...

----------


## KC-Bersama

Rekap sesuai yang terakhir yah, di bid oleh Dony Lesmana:

Update final:

*No Ikan*
*Highest bid*
*Bidder*

1
Rp. 1.500.000
Rfaerus

2
Rp. 1.500.000
Gunche

3
Rp. 2.000.000
f4is4l

4
Rp. 1.600.000
Dony Lesmana

5
Rp. 1.500.000
............

6
Rp. 1.900.000
asnanto

7
Rp. 1.500.000
............

8
Rp. 1.500.000
............

9
Rp. 1.500.000
............

10
Rp. 2.000.000
Bayuadhi737

11
Rp. 1.500.000
pieth

12
Rp. 2.200.000
adit

13
Rp. 1.500.000
david_pupu

14
Rp. 2.000.000
GRiffiN

15
Rp. 1.600.000
f4is4l




Untuk ikan yang belum ke bid, boleh dibid kalau berminat.

No 12 dipindahkan ke adit request oleh pieth.




> No 9 ob yah


Ini no 9 mau OB bro?

Untuk pembayaran dapat dilakukan ke rekening yang ada dihalaman 1, dan dapat dikonfirmasi ke sini yah.

Untuk pengiriman boleh di PM ke saya alamatnya yah supaya bisa dihitung ongkirnya dan dapat sekalian ditransfer.

----------


## hxsutanto

Aduh telat.  Kalo bro Han gak mau, no9 OB saya mau yah

----------


## KC-Bersama

Confirm no 9 ke hxsutanto (sudah dikoordinasi dgn frostbitez)

 Revisi no 6 slametkurniawan, salah update di postingan ini: http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...l=1#post466874

 Update final:

*No Ikan*
*Highest bid*
*Bidder*

1
Rp. 1.500.000
Rfaerus

2
Rp. 1.500.000
Gunche

3
Rp. 2.000.000
f4is4l

4
Rp. 1.600.000
Dony Lesmana

5
Rp. 1.500.000
............

6
Rp. 1.900.000
slametkurniawan

7
Rp. 1.500.000
............

8
Rp. 1.500.000
............

9
Rp. 1.500.000
hxsutanto

10
Rp. 2.000.000
Bayuadhi737

11
Rp. 1.500.000
pieth

12
Rp. 2.200.000
adit

13
Rp. 1.500.000
david_pupu

14
Rp. 2.000.000
GRiffiN

15
Rp. 1.600.000
f4is4l

----------


## hxsutanto

Tengkiu And confirm saya ambil

----------


## KC-Bersama

Update no 8 ke Zone


*No Ikan*
*Highest bid*
*Bidder*

1
Rp. 1.500.000
Rfaerus

2
Rp. 1.500.000
Gunche

3
Rp. 2.000.000
f4is4l

4
Rp. 1.600.000
Dony Lesmana

5
Rp. 1.500.000
............

6
Rp. 1.900.000
slametkurniawan

7
Rp. 1.500.000
............

8
Rp. 1.500.000
Zone

9
Rp. 1.500.000
hxsutanto

10
Rp. 2.000.000
Bayuadhi737

11
Rp. 1.500.000
pieth

12
Rp. 2.200.000
adit

13
Rp. 1.500.000
david_pupu

14
Rp. 2.000.000
GRiffiN

15
Rp. 1.600.000
f4is4l

----------


## pieth

m-Transfer:
BERHASIL
02/05 18:15:45
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 1,500,000.00
Kujaku ikarashi jkc kois no.11

----------


## Bayuadhi737

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
02/05 12:04:09
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 2,000,000.00
Kujaku Ikarasi No10
Ref 002120408369

----------


## hxsutanto

Ikan #9 sudah saya bayar via BCA.  Thanks

----------


## GRiffiN

TANGGAL 

  : 
 03/05/2017

 JAM 
  : 
 14:41:15

 NOMOR REFERENSI 
  : 
 A9E26BAA-2BC0-63C0-AE00-8A5BA8EC7DF4

 TUJUAN TRANSFER 
  : 
 4411012837

 NAMA 
  : 
 YUDI HANIPURWOKO

 JUMLAH 
  : 
 Rp. 
2.000.000,00




 BERITA 
  : 
 KC Kujaku         

 
  : 
 Griffin

----------


## david_pupu

sudah trasfer barusan

----------


## Rfaerus

Ikan No.1 sudah saya bayar

----------


## Ady

No. 12 sudah di transfer.. Anyway thanks Om pieth

----------


## pieth

> No. 12 sudah di transfer.. Anyway thanks Om pieth


sama sama om ganteng

----------


## Gunche

Sudah transfer kemarin ya...
Ada remark Gunche ikan no 2
Thanks ya

----------


## KC-Bersama

*No Ikan*
*Highest bid*
*Bidder*

1
Paid
Rfaerus

2
Paid
Gunche

3
Paid
f4is4l

4
Rp. 1.600.000
Dony Lesmana

5
............
............

6
Rp. 1.900.000
slametkurniawan

7
............
............

8
Rp. 1.500.000
Zone

9
Paid
hxsutanto

10
Paid
Bayuadhi737

11
Paid
pieth

12
Paid
adit

13
Paid
david_pupu

14
Paid
GRiffiN

15
Paid
f4is4l




Semua ikan sudah terkirim yah

----------


## KC-Bersama

*No Ikan*
*Highest bid*
*Bidder*

1
Paid
Rfaerus

2
Paid
Gunche

3
Paid
f4is4l

4
Paid
Dony Lesmana

5
............
............

6
Paid
slametkurniawan

7
............
............

8
Paid
Zone

9
Paid
hxsutanto

10
Paid
Bayuadhi737

11
Paid
pieth

12
Paid
adit

13
Paid
david_pupu

14
Paid
GRiffiN

15
Paid
f4is4l

----------


## boedirawan

No 7 Boleh ikutan?

----------


## pieth

> No 7 Boleh ikutan?


Ikan nomor 7 masih available om boedi. Bisa kontek pak yaya perihal pengiriman dan ongkos kirim nya, untuk ikan bisa langsung melakukan pembayaran langsung ke pak Yudi (ada di page pertama)

----------


## demmy

Jenis: Asagi 
Farm: Damiri 
Size: 30cm 
Harga: 1 jt 


Jgn dibully yah...  :Hail:   :Hail:   :Hail:

----------


## demmy

Waduh....salah tempat

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Demmy,
Salah kamar ya ....

----------


## tantowijaya

https://ibb.co/ghXbNR

----------


## tantowijaya

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XONYvs6Q2uU

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Update penutian...

Kujaku Ikarasi No.10 Ukuran terakhir 47cm.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Update 

Kujaku no 4 ukuran akhir 53 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Video 

Kujaku no 4

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Video 30 detik ya ?

----------


## pieth

Update atas nama om Adi

Kujaku ikarashi 55cm
[IMG] uploaded photo[/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Update Hari ini : 
Ukuran 50 cm




Video :

----------


## david_pupu

Update   ukuran 50 cm

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Cuman 5 yg Update ya?
Semoga admin KC bersama segera menjuri dan mengumumkan hasil nya.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Cuman 5 yg Update ya?
> Semoga admin KC bersama segera menjuri dan mengumumkan hasil nya.


Duduk manis menunggu

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Duduk sambil ngopi ....  :Behindsofa:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Duduk manisssssss nungguuuuuu :Bathbaby:

----------


## KC-Bersama

Hello.. 

Berikut rekapnya yah, dan akan dijurikan dalam beberap hari ini.


*No 4 53cm:*






*No 7 50cm:*






*No 10 47cm:*






*No 12 55cm:*






*No 13 50cm:*






*No 14 tidak ada ukuran:*

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Duduk manisssssss nungguuuuuu


Gak pegel Om Don... duduk mulu... pijat ngapa.... pijat

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Gak pegel Om Don... duduk mulu... pijat ngapa.... pijat


Itu lg rendemannnn ommm

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Kali ini, siapakah yang akan terbantai ?

----------


## pieth

> Update Hari ini : 
> Ukuran 50 cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video :



Om ini keren bangetttttt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Om ini keren bangetttttt


Ini gingga kujaku, om.

----------


## pieth

> Ini gingga kujaku, om.


Sodaraan sama susui koromo yah?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Sodaraan sama susui koromo yah?


saudaraan sama karasu

----------


## Slametkurniawan

*PENGUMUMAN :*

 Setelah melalui penjurian yang ketat dan penuh perdebatan, maka saya umumkan pemenang KC Ikarashi kali ini adalah :

 Juara 1 : no. 12
 Juara 2 : no. 14
 Juara 3 : no. 13

 Dengan kemikian, saya ucapkan SELAMAT kepada para pemenang. Bagi peserta lainnya, jangan putus asa, mari kita nantikan KC Fun 2018.

 Terim kasih,
 Slamet

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Berikut adalah, penilaian yang diberikan oleh para Juri, :

----------


## tantowijaya

Selamat para juara, anda layak dapat piala

----------


## Elecson

Congratulations to All Winners. Great keeping.

----------

